# LAKY EQIDIUS...Nice suit work



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnSns1Uvraw

Really like the fact that he didn't growl despite all the flanking.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnSns1Uvraw
> 
> Really like the fact that he didn't growl despite all the flanking.



Nice...


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree. Lots of drive there.
GG


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I like him  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice suit work? It looked like he was testing him. What was so nice about it? Other than testing the dogs pain tolerance...I don't see how the decoy built him up or made him any stronger in the video. Being treated like a suitcase is not what I call good decoy work. However, the dog is nice and handled the pressure well. But, I don't think it was great suit work unless you think testing a dog is great work. It's not hard to test a dog. - Greg


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Gregory Doud said:


> Nice suit work? It looked like he was testing him. What was so nice about it? Other than testing the dogs pain tolerance...I don't see how the decoy built him up or made him any stronger in the video. Being treated like a suitcase is not what I call good decoy work. However, the dog is nice and handled the pressure well. But, I don't think it was great suit work unless you think testing a dog is great work. It's not hard to test a dog. - Greg


I agree....I was referring to the dog actually...Title is a bit misleading:mrgreen:


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Greg, it's about the dog.
GG


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gregory Doud said:


> Nice suit work? It looked like he was testing him. What was so nice about it? Other than testing the dogs pain tolerance...I don't see how the decoy built him up or made him any stronger in the video. Being treated like a suitcase is not what I call good decoy work. However, the dog is nice and handled the pressure well. But, I don't think it was great suit work unless you think testing a dog is great work. It's not hard to test a dog. - Greg


++++++


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Is it the video or has Laky eaten all the pies!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Is he for sale? This looks like a for sale vid.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Mark Horne said:


> Is it the video or has Laky eaten all the pies!


Yes, he indeed looks a bit overweight....His slightly long hair may exaggerate how fat he looks though.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Cheers Toby, we've all been there! LOL


----------

